# [SOLVED] User Account Control Glitching



## Freckled Goose (Feb 9, 2014)

Hello, I'm new to this forum, sorry if this question has some really obvious answer. Anyway, whenever I try to download something or launch a program (ex Malwarebytes, Maxthon), the UAC dialog box asks me the standard question, although whenever I click "change when these notifications appear", the box closes instantly and does nothing else. Even trying "change UAC settings" from the charms bar results in nothing.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: User Account Control Glitching*

Welcome to TSF,

Not so sure what exactly the notification box you're seeing, you may read some suggestions from here:

How to Stop Notifications in Windows 8.1

If the above link didn't help, please provide us a screen capture of the exact notification that pops up on your screen to better assist you.

Please keep us posted.


----------



## Freckled Goose (Feb 9, 2014)

*Re: User Account Control Glitching*

I'm talking about the user account control box that appears whenever programs try to execute or make changes to my computer. Whenever I launch a desktop program, it'll dim the screen and display, 

"Do you want the following program to make changes to your computer?"

The problem is that whenever I try to change the UAC settings by clicking on "change when these notifications appear" in the box itself or through "change user account control settings" in the control panel, the settings box won't launch, and I'm stuck with its current settings.

https://blogs.technet.com/b/mrsnrub/archive/2010/08/06/user-account-control-but-i-m-an-admin.aspx
That's the box I'm referring to. Any ideas on how to access the settings box?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: User Account Control Glitching*

Turn User Account Control on or off - Microsoft Windows Help


----------



## Freckled Goose (Feb 9, 2014)

*Re: User Account Control Glitching*

Thanks for the link, but as I mentioned before, the problem is not that I don't know how to change the settings - It's that the settings options won't appear. Like I said in my 2nd post, I've tried opening the settings through the UAC "change when these notifications appear" link and by searching "change user account settings" with the charms search, although both act like dead links! Whenever I click on either option, the box/search bar closes and nothing happens.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: User Account Control Glitching*

Have you tired doing it through the Control Panel:

Control Panel\User Accounts and Family Safety\User Accounts


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: User Account Control Glitching*

Have you tried playing with the Local Security Settings on User Account Control? Search for *secpol.msc*


----------



## Freckled Goose (Feb 9, 2014)

*Re: User Account Control Glitching*

Well, isn't this odd. I activated Malwarebytes just a few minutes ago, and the UAC settings box popped up just fine. I guess that's the end of my problem. However, I still have no idea why that glitch happened. Should I be concerned?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: User Account Control Glitching*

I wouldn't worry for now if it's working. Glad to hear that the UAC glitch went away. :smile:


----------

